
The Web I want - rauhl
https://dev.to/quii/the-web-i-want-43o
======
bausshf
About SPA the article says "(I don't buy sending tons of JavaScript to a
browser will ever be as fast as just some damn HTML. Also it's not as easy as
putting some HTML files on the Internets)" \-- I don't think the author really
understands what SPAs are and what their advantage are. It's definitely faster
in the sense that the application may work offline and you don't have multiple
requests asking for data. It's faster to retrieve it locally, than remotely.

Overall, I do agree with the article though.

~~~
bausshf
Also "CSS to make it look pretty. Dont use JavaScript for visual effects."

\-- Sometimes this cannot be avoided, because css also has its limitation.
Especially when you need to move content around in different elements
depending on screen size etc. it's a hell to maintain with css, where as with
javascript you can do it in a few lines.

